# Fet at guys London



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone done a fet at guys ? I'm just wondering how long the process is, number of weeks?
I know you have to take drugs from day 21 of UR period but that's all I know and I can't get in touch with the staff 

Xx 
Thanks


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi

I am doing FET medicated with Guys..  I have soo far been on microgynon for 21 days from AF..  Then started nasal spray 4xdsily from 1st day of bleed after contraceptive pill you reduce nasal spray to 2xdaily and taken prognova 3xdaily ... Have a scan booked in on 13th (scan are always on Thursday) then if Everything is good in scan ET week (stop nasal spray just tablets and cyclogest passeries)  I started my FET journey on 2nd Feb and ET may be on 21st March so it's been a kind medicated cycle...  Approx 7 weeks..  

Have you had your consultation??


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi tooth fairy, thanks for that, still haven't got in contact with them. Rang all day Friday with no joy.  Fingers crossed I get hold of someone today.
I wish u the best of luck.  Thanks again for the info xxx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Their telephone systems are rubbish rubbish i find.. Let's hope you get some joy today..  We can give each other company on this roller coaster journey.. 

I do believe Guys make miracles xx


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

hi tooth, at work, but just got call that they will order meds and i can start drugs on day 21 (sunday) of my cycle, not on pill.  was teaching so didnt get to ask qus.  just glad i can start on Sunday, when do u reckon transfer could be? im thinking april? ill just be doing one at time as i did PGD to get them.  Ive got five frozen  cloud 9
was your daughter born from GUYS? xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey

Think you will be looking at 3weeks I think for ET... Which means you only may be 1week behind me... Ldo you have a  scan date??

Hubby and I were TTC for 4 years.. Our daughter was a guys ACU baby ...  xx

I only have 2frosties from ICSI the consultant has advices to have 1transferred


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Omg, 3 weeks, eek, that's no time at all, scary, so you'll be having a singe SET as well, cool.  We will have loads in common, aw can't believe you got your first baby from guys.  That gives me so much hope.  Staff are so lovely when I get a hold of them! Xx

Don't have scan date as the nurse knew I couldn't really talk from all the noise!! I've asked for a ring back so I'll let u know as soon as I find out.xx


We were hoping not to transfer to the 12 of April as we both get off for two weeks Easter hols and it would be perfect, is there any way they can hold off things I wonder? Lol xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey hun

Think 12th April is quite far away.  Maybe call the hospital today and get their advice..  I would go mad if I was home during 2WW.. I am planning to stay as busy as I can 

Lol


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi tooth, drugs coming on Thursday. Yippe. Then start them Suday, rang a nurse today and she said I should be able to keep taking a certain medicine so that' my transfer can be on the 14th April wen off.  It'd very tricky fir me to get time off work and fly to guys from n.ireland so hopefully they will organise it for that, it would be more relaxed, my job is quite stressful so defo better for me to be relaxed. Lol

Won't be long to your transfer now, woohoo
X


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

N Ireland wow... Sounds like it's your time Hun.. The staff at guys are amazing.. They have always managed to work around my work schedule... It's all happening for us..

Woohoo xx


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

got my rota, have to sniff four times a day from Sunday, did you do all four together or space them out? thanks tooth?first FET! 
xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

My first FET too..  I did 8am 12pm 4pm and 8pm

1 sniff in alternate nostrils...  It lessens the side effects as I got hot flushes and headaches 

Xx


----------



## Peds_Gal (May 4, 2011)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in, I am doing a FET at guys, congratulations on your BFP Toothfairy and so hoping you get a BFP too IcsiPgd!

Guys are rubbish on the phone but the staff are amazing when you are actually there. 

I have my scan next Tuesday so looks like ET the following week.

Lots of baby dust all round

Sarah x


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi there peds. I have scan tomor and it will be faxed over. Hoping for transfer on Monday. Best of luck to us all

Xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Peds-girl and icsipgd.  Not long now...

I have been spotting and in discomfort pain praying all is ok... I am 5weeks + so Debbie the nurse at guts and trying to squeeze me in for my early scan to me moved forward for sometime next week


Thinking of you ladies xxx 

I am here if you need to ask anything although this pregnancy seems to be more stressful than my first... Haha xxx


----------



## Peds_Gal (May 4, 2011)

Hi IcsiPgd, how did the lining scan go today? All ready for ET next week? 

Toothfairy I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, spotting is quite common isn't it, but glad they are moving your scan forward just to give you piece of mind. Big hugs.

Is it common with Ivf to have a scan at 6 weeks? Do you then wait to have another one at 12 weeks? Or one in between?

X


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Early scan is to make sure the beany is growing with a heartbeat and has a nice sac around it... as for following scan some women can have more if need to but normally the next one is 12 weeks x


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi pedis, scan went great and I'm good to transfer on Tuesday, so we are flying from Belfast on Monday, going to start packing now soon, excited.com! 
How are you tooth? Not long to your scan now peds? Are you excited xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey icsipgd

My scan is still ages away ladies 25th April.. still got brown discharge and sharp twinges

Good luck for your transfer hun xx


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Tanks toothy airy
Brown discharge is nothing too worry about, you will be grand xx


----------



## Peds_Gal (May 4, 2011)

Good luck with you Transfer tomorrow IcsiPgd!  Will be thinking of you! Hopefully I'll be next Tuesday!

Toothfairy, how are you feeling now? 

X


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey icsipgd

How did it go..

I have 10 days for my scan..  I am taking each day as it come xx

How are you all xx


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks girls. Got on great. Was about to collapse bladder was so full. Couldn't sit or walk and someone who was supposed to be after us got taken first.

But all went great, one out of my 5 was thawed and it had thawed 90pc.  It had grew back any lost cells from thaw before it was trasnfreerd though so glad it was continuing to grow.  Could feel wee twinges in hospital and taxi home. Lying up now

Pray pray pray 

Good luck for scan toothfairy
Hope you get transfer date peds? 
Xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds just like mine.. 

Loads of water
Brazil nuts 
Stay calm 
Keep positive 
Folic acid 
Xxx


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks toothfairy. Your so good. Hope to follow right behind you. Xxx


----------



## Peds_Gal (May 4, 2011)

And I hope to follow behind you both!

I know what you mean about the bladder thing IcsiPgd! Last time I nearly went myself as the embryos were going in!

All went well at the lining scan, transfer next Wednesday. 

X


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Brilliant peds. That will fly around. I bet ur excited. Hope it's gd news for us all. It's such a great clinic xx


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Tested today  6dp5dt

BFP

Delighted

Xxx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

That's Guys ACU for you... woohoo

Well done icsipgd...

Good luck peds gal for your transfer xxxx


----------



## Peds_Gal (May 4, 2011)

That's fantastic news IcsiPgd! Woo hoo! 

Here's hoping I get a BFP too!

Thanks Tooth Fairy, can't wait for transfer tomorrow and being PUPO.

X


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Gd luck peds, keep us posted
Xx


----------



## Peds_Gal (May 4, 2011)

Hi ladies, I got a cautious BFP! Did you both use the test they gave you at Guys?
Were your lines really faint on test day?

Mine was, but did a clear blue and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks!

What do guys do next? Do I have bloods or a scan?

Hope you are both well.

Sarah x


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats peds gal.

Now the hard bit attempt to call Guys and arrange your early scan

I had bloods done privately as I was spotting loads this time 

Woohoo soo happy for you


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow congrats
All three of us preggers

Guys are unreal!
I'm 5 plus 5 days
No bloods. Just waiting on 8 week scan. That was all guys said.

Xxx


----------



## Peds_Gal (May 4, 2011)

I actually ended up emailing Guys as couldn't get them on the phone (they never answer!) Because of my history they got me in for bloods today, it's not looking great, very low beta, back in Thursday for another one, hope it rises!! I just want to be happy with a positive but it's one thing after another. 

Glad the spotting was nothing too serious Toothfairy.

Hope all goes ok with Scan IcsiPgd, 8 weeks seems a long time though, thought they did a 6 week one?

X


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi peds, I'm sure beta will rise for you 
I live in Northern Ireland so never get bloods done despite having 4 MCs
Anyway I've done a zillion preg tests and feel different this time
Nurse said scan between 7 and 8 weeks. Unfort i was on loud speaker. Hubbie gp heard and said 8 weeks it is.  I'm 6 weeks on Thursday so know it will fly
Xx
Good luck


----------



## scaredy_cat (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I'm about to have my ET with guys next week after what has been a painfully boring FET protocol!

*Icsipgd* - I got pregnant last year with my daughter through IVF at Guys (With unfortunate ending sadly) but what they do is they do an early scan at 8 weeks and if all well, they send you out on your merry way into the big wild world. Ridiculously scary.

But it does pay to see them later rather than earlier as last year they said that even at 8 weeks seeing a heartbeat is a bit hit and miss and you want it to be 8 weeks rather than 7 to give you the best chance at peace of mind.

Can I ask a question? So say you get a BFP - how do they date the pregnancy? Surely not by date of last period as that would make me too artificially far along? Whereas usually when you see you're pregnant, even though you're dated at 4 weeks, you're usually only 2 weeks. But in this case, I'd actually be 2 weeks but be dated as 6 weeks.

Am I making sense?


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi scardey, yes we been through failure 4 times now so know all about it on the miscarriage end.

Type in to google

Fet due date calculator

Put in date you transferred blastocycst

Gd luck


----------



## scaredy_cat (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck to you too xx

p.s. thanks for link! I should just have googled it really!


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Pedi gal -how are you what happened with bloods

Scaredy-cat you are always a bit further gone with FET.. As the conception date is calculated on the age of the blastocyst... 

I had my first hospital appt today.. I go back on 22nd May for my 12week scan and being my second pregnancy I have less midwife and hospital appt...


Good lock scaredy cat... How you getting on icsipgd 

Xxx


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

That's excellent tooth. I'm just waiting on my 8 week scan two weeks away tomorrow. I'm 6 weeks today. Praying hard to follow your footsteps toothfairy
Xx


----------



## scaredy_cat (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello ladies, Can I ask if anybody has done acupuncture near guys?

I've only got one embie baby, so I want to make sure she sticks in there!  And i'll do just about anything


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey scaredy cat.. I never did acupuncture with any of my treatment..

maybe start a thread and I am sure someone out there on FF can recommend a place xxxx


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey scardey
Yes I was looking someone close to guys as I live in Northern Ireland was searching loads. I got this fantastic man I can so recommend. PJ he does it in Kensington and south fields. We went esp to see him. He is a magic baby maker ! Pm if u want details. I only went dat before transfer. He wanted me to go immediately after transfer but we decided against I just went straight to hotel
Xx


----------

